# Sulcata making popping noises



## MetalCopper (Oct 6, 2013)

My hatchling sully, Dexter, is making some kind of popping noise. It sounds like it is coming from his mouth, but I don't see him making it. His eyes look good, there is no bubbles or leaking coming from his nose or anywhere else. Has anybody experienced these noises before? Is it normal, or is there a possible infection going on. His cage is set up with peet moss that I keep moist, humididty is always at 92 -94, temp on the cool side is 80 with the warm side basking temp at 102. I mist him twice a day, and give him regular soakings. The only problem I may have had is his night time temp getting too low at 70 or so, I have fixed this recently though. Any ideas?


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2013)

It could be a normal sound, they do make some noises. It could also be the start of a RI. Don't let the temps go down below 80 day or night with the high humidity. I would at this point raise the temp to 85 day and night and keep a close eye on him. When you don't see him getting worse and you don't hear any more of those noises, about a week or so, get the temp back to 80.


Also, if it's warm where you are, get him outside for about 1/2 hour to an hour of sunshine. Making sure he has lots of shade and water available and that it's not too hot.


----------



## sibi (Oct 6, 2013)

Barb is correct. The sounds could be normal, but it's suspect because of the low temps at night. It may the beginning of a URI. You'll need to check her very carefully. If the noise continues after a week, find an exotic vet who has dealt with tortoises and make an appointment. If it's the beginning of RI, you may have caught it early. Your setup sounds good, and you correct the heat for night, you say. Did you get a ceramic heat emitter?


----------



## MetalCopper (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been keeping a close eye on Dexter, and today I noticed some bubbles coming out of his nose. Is this a sure sign of an RI? If it is, will the warmer temps make it go away by itself, or is there something else that needs to be done? These issues just started, it has not been going on for more than a couple of days.


----------



## wellington (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, the bubbles could be a sign of a URI. Sometimes the warmer temps will get rid of it. Can you get him out into the sun if it's warm enough? Making sure to have shade available and do not leave him out too long. If things start getting worse, I would take him to a vet. Give the higher temps a couple days or so, unless he seems to get worse. Lethargic, not eating, closed eyes, etc.


Oh, I would also give him a couple warm soaks a day, keeping him warm the whole time.


----------



## MetalCopper (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't get him in the sun too much, I live in Minnesota. It is going to be warmer this week, in the mid 70's. I will try to get him outside for a bit if it is warm enough when I get home from work. Otherwise, I will give him the warm soaks and keep monitoring him.


----------



## mikeh (Oct 7, 2013)

In addition to the above, I would bring the humidity down a notch or two till you are positive the bubbles and clicking at the nostrils stops.

Careful about bringing him outside this time of the year where you are. The air is cooler then it appears. Going from warm/humid to dry/cool then back to warm/humid all in a short period of time can add more stress on the already compromised respiratory system. Even if its sunny out the tort is still inhaling much cooler air. If its windy, forget it all together.

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## sibi (Oct 7, 2013)

I say call a vet and make an appointment. Popping sounds, now bubbles in the nose for a couple of days, means RI. You may have to wait to get an appointment anyway. In the meantime, like others said, keep him warm with warm soaks, and don't take him outside. Where you live would be too cold even if it's mid to upper 70's. And see a vet. Btw, how do you heat enclosure at night?


----------



## MetalCopper (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a CHE for heating at night. During the day, I am using a 100 basking light. I am building a new enclosure for him where I can have a better set up with the CHE and lighting combined. He is active, and eating normal


----------

